# +++ Türchen 19 +++



## rhinefisher (19. Dezember 2022)

Es drängt mich halt...


----------



## STRULIK (19. Dezember 2022)

wer will schon nicht gewinnen


----------



## BastE (19. Dezember 2022)

Um die weihnachtliche Vorfreude noch zu steigern!


----------



## Kehrinho (19. Dezember 2022)

Um immer was zu lesen im Haus zu haben


----------



## 49er (19. Dezember 2022)

Vergleich mit'm Blinker und das bessere dann weiterhin abonnieren.


----------



## Spaßfischer (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil es mich freuen würde


----------



## alter Neusser (19. Dezember 2022)

Nur mal so ausnahmsweise


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Dezember 2022)

In der Hoffnung etwas über neue Gewässer und Angelmethoden zu erfahren.


----------



## pulpot (19. Dezember 2022)

Damit mir auf dem Klo nicht immer so langweilig ist.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Dezember 2022)

Damit mein Nachbarsjunge, der alles zum Thema Angekn aufsaugt, 12 Monate Lektüre nach Hause geliefert bekommt


----------



## loete1970 (19. Dezember 2022)

weil ich es verdient habe


----------



## taurus_ (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich gerne Angelzeitschriften lese.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich das Abo der Kinder- und Jugendgruppe von Finke20 spendieren möchte.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2022)

Um tolle Angelberichte und Fotos anschauen zu können.


----------



## Bene MK1 (19. Dezember 2022)

Habe schon ds Blinker Abonnement da würde die Rute und Rolle noch perfekt dazu passen


----------



## lukaschek1 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich lese gerne Angelzeitungen, vor Allem im Winter!


----------



## FischerKing (19. Dezember 2022)

Gewinnen ist immer toll & ich hätte was gutes zum Lesen & lernen. Man lernt schließlich nie aus


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil gewinnen immer gut ist


----------



## Freizeit (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich lese gerne


----------



## ulist (19. Dezember 2022)

Jeder möchte doch gerne ein Gewinner sein


----------



## FischFreund84 (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich noch Recht neu beim Angeln bin und darüber bestimmt eine Menge Neues erfahre.


----------



## Bronni (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich lese auch gerne, vor allem Angelzeitschriften


----------



## Jonny1985 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich brauche neuen Lesestoff..


----------



## kuttenkarl (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich meine 54 Angelbücher schon 2mal gelesen habe, muß was neues her.


----------



## masu1963 (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich das Abo meinem Mann schenken will, damit er endlich mal lernt, wie man richtig angelt.


----------



## uweosna (19. Dezember 2022)

Damit ich nicht immer einen Laden suchen muss, in dem ich das kaufen kann.


----------



## Mikaslav (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich noch relativ neu beim Angeln und ziemlich wissbegierig bin ...


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Dezember 2022)

Um zu lesen. 
Spannende Angelberichte usw....


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Weil ich das Abo der Kinder- und Jugendgruppe von Finke20 spendieren möchte.


Ich würde mich den Gert-Show anschließen ,weil ich habe ja  Türchen 3 gewonnen.


----------



## Nuesse (19. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Weil ich das Abo der Kinder- und Jugendgruppe von Finke20 spendieren möchte.


Das ist auch mein Plan und die gewinnchance von Jonny1985 zu schmälern .


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2022)

Um Lesestoff auf´m Örtchen zu haben   ...


----------



## Danielsu83 (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich bisher nicht gewonnen habe


----------



## Kay1 (19. Dezember 2022)

Für neue Ideen und neue Anregungen


----------



## orca82 (19. Dezember 2022)

Um in Sachen angeln auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.


----------



## Waidbruder (19. Dezember 2022)

Um im Literaturcafe was zum Croissant zu haben.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich den anderen den Gewinn nicht gönne


----------



## Angelklinge (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil es einfach schön wäre, ein solches ABO zu gewinnen


----------



## Localhorst (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte es einfach verdient ;-)


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (19. Dezember 2022)

Gewinnen ist immer schön und am bestens wenn es um das schönste hobby der welt geht...


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (19. Dezember 2022)

Ein Jahr lang Angelzeitungen nach Hause bekommen, da fühl ich mich doch glatt wieder an mein Yps-Heft Abo erinnert.
Und dann auch noch gratis.... wär geil.


----------



## Made90 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mich über die Hefte freuen um mir die Winterabende zu versüßen


----------



## Verstrahlt (19. Dezember 2022)

Damit ich mir den Weg zum Zeitungskiosk sparen kann


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil es die Zeitschrift hier kaum noch gibt.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Dezember 2022)

Damit mein Nachbar mal was sinnvolles zu lesen hat.


----------



## Phoenix84 (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil jeder gerne mal was gewinnen möchte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich was tolles zu lesen brauch... 

R. S.


----------



## deleo (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mich sehr über die Hefte freuen, ich lese gerne und viele Angelzeitschriften


----------



## pikehunter (19. Dezember 2022)

Die Print Ausgaben ergänzen hervorragend die Info Quelle Anglerboard.
Und es wäre ein sehr schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Niklas32 (19. Dezember 2022)

Lesen soll bilden, habe ich mal gehört


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich mich dann freue


----------



## Ahven_ (19. Dezember 2022)

Zeitschriften zu lesen macht mir riesig Spaß und bildet weiter, man sollte immer auf dem neuesten Stand bleiben und offen für Neuheiten sein!


----------



## Aalbändiger (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil es einfach mal schön ist etwas zu gewinnen.Der Gewinn ist ein netter Zeitvertreib im Winter.Wenn man schon nicht großartig zum Angeln kommt,kann man sich etwas belesen.


----------



## Slappy (19. Dezember 2022)

Wieso nicht? 
Würde gerne mal eine Angelzeit Schrift lesen.


----------



## Timbo78 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich lese gern und bin immer für Tipps offen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich Rute+Rolle noch nie gelesen habe und ich zuhause und am Angelplatz mich  gerne über Fachthemem theoretisch weiterbilden möchte....


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Dezember 2022)

Man lernt niemals aus und sieht vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tipp, den man in die Tat umsetzen will.


----------



## BaFO (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich die angelfreie Zeit dann mit dem Lesen von Angelthemen verbringen könnte!
LG Max


----------



## Thede (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde gerne gewinnen um ein Jahr lang die Rute und Rolle lesen zu können


----------



## Tricast (19. Dezember 2022)

Gewinnen liegt in meiner DNA.


----------



## Stippi68 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich lese gerne Angelzeitschriften.I


----------



## Dominik79 (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde dem Magazin dadurch gerne eine chance geben.


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (19. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 19*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426991
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich sie bestimmt danach abonnieren würde


----------



## EnnoKvs (19. Dezember 2022)

Ganz einfach weil wat mut dat mut...


----------



## Double2004 (19. Dezember 2022)

Das ich das Abo selbst schon habe, würde ich es an eine geeignete Person/Gruppe spenden.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Dezember 2022)

eigentlich habe ich eine Aversion dagegen weil ich gewinne ja eh nix aber mein inneres Ich sagt dann: Wenn nicht mitmachst kannst auch nix gewinnen.... eine ewige Spirale oder so.

Grussen Michael


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (19. Dezember 2022)

bin Schwabe und sage einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul


----------



## Jason (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich mich dann riesig freuen würde.


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2022)

Neuer Lesestoff für´s Badezimmer


----------



## Tenchion (19. Dezember 2022)

Um wieder in den Genuss eines so informativen Abos zu kommen


----------



## Luis2811 (19. Dezember 2022)

Weil ich dann zwei Jahre was zum lesen hätte.



Nein Spaß, ich wünsche allen anderen viel Glück.


----------



## MichaG (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich gewinne nie was - würd mich mega freuen.


----------



## By-Tor (19. Dezember 2022)

Gewinnen macht Spaß


----------



## Ingenieux (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich möchte das Jahresabo gerne gewinnen, damit ich das ganze Jahr gute Angellektüre zum lesen habe.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## wulfy3 (19. Dezember 2022)

ein Jahr lag neue Angeltipps!


----------



## aristagon (19. Dezember 2022)

Brauche Lesestoff


----------



## davidhecht (19. Dezember 2022)

Früher immer die Rute&Rolle gelesen, wäre super nochmal ein Abo zu haben


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (19. Dezember 2022)

lesen bildet und wer rastet, der rostet


----------



## Oyabun (19. Dezember 2022)

Warum ich gewinnen will?
Es wäre das erste Mal das ich irgendetwas gewinne.


----------



## laraque (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich mag es einfach zwischendurch mal analog zu lesen


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2022)

Warum nicht???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (19. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 19*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426991
> 
> ...


Anglerboard Redaktion Um geharnischte, raktionär-bierernste Leserbriefe auf Pergament zu schreiben, und ganz empört "Abonnent" hinter meine mit Federkriel gekritzelte Unterschrift zu setzen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Dezember 2022)

Um mal reinzugucken, was da alles so drin steht … Gerne blätter ich mal durch, wenn mir eine irgendwo in die Hand fällt…


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)

Damit ich auf der Toilette was zu lesen hab.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (20. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:

FischFreund84 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN!


----------



## FischFreund84 (20. Dezember 2022)

Top, ich freu mich. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Dezember 2022)

R. S.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2022)

Herzliche Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kehrinho (20. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  FischFreund84


----------



## yukonjack (20. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## bic zip (20. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Abo


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Luis2811 (20. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  FischFreund84


----------



## taurus_ (20. Dezember 2022)

Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Vanner (20. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Lesestoff.


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------

